# New piranha from brantixmn, need positive ID please!



## DrUgZ (May 6, 2008)

I got this piranha for free from brandtixmn when I bought his Tern. Anyone get a positive ID on this guy, thanks


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Probably S. Rhombeus


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

can you get a better pic of it more upright, and maybe get some food in it, it looks skinny as hell


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Pics are too blurry and fish is too emaciated...fatten that bad boy up and repost in a couple of months. Be sure to get clear, straight-on flank shots without the flash. It really could be anything at this point with rhom and sanchezi being the most likely, but only time will tell for sure.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

hes a skinny rhom, faten' him up.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thats an anorexic rhom...FATTEN IM UP!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> Pics are too blurry and fish is too emaciated...fatten that bad boy up and repost in a couple of months. Be sure to get clear, straight-on flank shots without the flash. It really could be anything at this point with rhom and sanchezi being the most likely, but only time will tell for sure.


I second that! Most likely s. rhombeus or s. sanchezi but the condition of the fish and the poor quality of pics makes it diffacult to I.D.


----------

